# lizard vs mousey



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

I love tegus and monitors but there is no real reason to feed live rodents. There was also a video of a tegu with a rat that made me sick. The rat was way too big and by feeding such a large rat the owner completely neglects the safety of his/her animal. Rats are equiped with some powerful jaws. Too many times are reptiles wounded by their potential prey. It is also inhumane to make a large rat suffer through that ordeal. Also monitors and Tegus have hearty appetites and take dead prey items with just as much excitement. Not to mention tegus need a more rounded diet than just fat and protein rich rodents. I know these probably aren't your videos and I am in no way criticizing you. I just thought I'd share some information.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet vids


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

nice vid but not something i let any of my young kids watch or even feed

lucky it didnt get electrocuted lol


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

I am not all for feeding videos, but fly boy you are right on what you said but to be honest people that know nothing about reptiles really only want to see feedings. i couldnt even count how many people have asked me when my feeding days are casue they want to watch. these kinda of people could care less about the reptiles diet and only wants to see a mouse getting eaten alive (keyword was alive, dead mice arent as cool).

killerlexus im not talking about you so dont take this the wrong way.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

i dont care , not my video, just wanted to share.. lol


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thanx for sharing


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

mongoose vs cobra,, fast azZ goosey http://youtube.com/watch?v=xSn8J1JMRKY&amp...ted&search=


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Not something a child should be doing!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

redpiranhas4 said:


> nice vid but not something i let any of my young kids watch or even feed
> 
> lucky it didnt get electrocuted lol


yeeeeeeeah, if that lizard got a hold of the child foot. that is a pain that could be avoided.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIcee Tegu


----------

